# Autosteer



## caseihcody (Nov 15, 2012)

Where is the best cheapest place to buy a quality auto steer system


----------



## eaglefarm (Nov 16, 2012)

I have ran Trimble eze steer for a few yrs now, it's easy to move from one tractor to another too


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Yes , the Trimble system is reasonable easy to transfer on equipment.

What tractor(s) &/or equipment are you thinking of mounting it on & what level of accuracy do aim to achieve (there's plenty of systems available, some are less portable &/or less accurate........)


----------

